# Ladies who got their BFP's, did you feel that AF was coming ?



## Yippie

Calling all ladies who got their well deserved BFP's, Did you in the TWW feel at least for sometime that AF was on the way ? I mean the kind of butterfly feeling or stomach crushing/grinding feeling of AF. I'm currently 9DPO & feeling for some minutes in a day that kind of feeling in the stomach, I'm due for AF in few more days on 14DPO? I'm not too sure that I'll get a BFP this cycle anyway, cause each of my cycle has been unique and given me different experiences, but your responses will sure help. Many Thanks.


----------



## alicarr74

I have not gotten a bfp yet, but I have had cramps like AF will be coming on Tuesday. I feel empty this month too, two months ago I had a feeling I was pregnant. I was, but I had a chemical pregnancy. I got my blood work taken on Wednesday to make sure I ovulated and I was at level 15 progesterone,which is really good. My friend said that she had AF feeling cramps during her tww and she is pregnant. So I am hoping the best for the both of us! Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I want to hear good stories too!

I'm late, getting negatives but have moments where I think af is about to start. Only in the mornings though.


----------



## 3chords

I did have faint cramps and diarrhea, so I thought AF was on the way.

Got my BFP a couple of days later.

Still have mild cramping almost a week later, apparently that's normal.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yes. When I conceived my daughter, I didn't bother testing, even when AF was due because I got cramps and back ache intermittently the week prior to AF being due and it continued into my first trimester.


----------



## yeahuloveme

yes, any my cervix felt heavy but got mine today


----------



## sirouseman

I've had one pregnancy, and I think the body is most sensitive to changes when you first get pregnant, that it would be for a second pregnancy. That's my hope, because if I'm pregnant this time around with my 2nd, I'm having very subtle, almost non-existent symptoms. My symptoms the 2ww of my first child were nausea 24 hours after conception, and also the next day or day after, then all was quiet until missed AF or few days after missed AF. Then I was plagued with nausea and smell aversion. Then again it went rather quiet for me weeks 6-8, and returned with a vengeance weeks 9-15. I had every classic pregnancy symptom in the book, and got hit with them all right on schedule. This time around, (if I am pregnant), I'm having uterus tightening and feeling a slightly hardened bulge down in the uterus region. My boobs feel tender early in the morning when I wake up, but then it goes away. They feel swollen and enlarged at night. This morning when I woke up, I expected AF for sure, because I was feeling very gassy; a trapped gas feeling. I am also having those 'twinges' some girls talk about getting pre-bfp. My first pregnancy, I had the flu coincide with BFP, and I had the gnarliest gas and diarrhea you could ever imagine around 17-19 DO. Some women get either diarrhea or they get constipation. It just depends on how the hormonal changes affect you. It's different for everyone. With this 2WW, I've had intermittent random days of constipation. Also the areolos had become noticeably darker around 17-19 DPO. I had creamy cervical fluid and that was about it. It never changed from creamy throughout the entire pregnancy. I had some bloating, but I did not feel like AF was coming when I got my first BFP. The cramps I experienced were much more dull/subtle in nature, felt more like stretching! When AF comes for me, I get painful/throbbing type cramps that feel like waves of pain. My cervix also stayed medium to high and stayed closed, and semi-soft. But honestly, it was not a major change that I could tell from the cervical changes. Now it's even harder for me to interpret cervix position and changes because it has changed so much from giving birth, so it always feels slightly open.


----------



## CastawayBride

With my first pregnancy I did feel AF was coming, that mild cramping you get and overall fatigue. I have to second the diarrhea I usually start out with that and then somewhere around 6-8 weeks turns into major constipation lol Brutal as I really didn't want hemorroids so yeah, I was very patient with it and eventually you go, it feels like giving birth every 3 days!:haha:

PS Went the whole pregnancy with no hemorrhoids!


----------



## Greekgrl77

alicarr74 said:


> I have not gotten a bfp yet, but I have had cramps like AF will be coming on Tuesday. I feel empty this month too, two months ago I had a feeling I was pregnant. I was, but I had a chemical pregnancy. I got my blood work taken on Wednesday to make sure I ovulated and I was at level 15 progesterone,which is really good. My friend said that she had AF feeling cramps during her tww and she is pregnant. So I am hoping the best for the both of us! Good luck!


i HAVE BEEN HAVING af TYPE CRAMP FOR PST 6 DAYS STRAIGHT AND THEN FEW DAYS BEFORE THAT TOO..STRANGE..AF due in about 5-6 days so we shall see..


----------



## Greekgrl77

I think the Diarrhea comes along with cramps because anytime I get cramps Im like well Guess Ill be in bathroom anyminute..LOLHAHAH!! It's like instant laxitive

Last month I had many symptoms & BFN ..this month none really except cramps ,high cervix and creamy CM..


----------



## CastawayBride

Greekgrl77 said:


> I think the Diarrhea comes along with cramps because anytime I get cramps Im like well Guess Ill be in bathroom anyminute..LOLHAHAH!! It's like instant laxitive

So true! lol 

Honestly I will take that over constipation anyway!


----------



## alicarr74

Greekgrl77 said:


> alicarr74 said:
> 
> 
> I have not gotten a bfp yet, but I have had cramps like AF will be coming on Tuesday. I feel empty this month too, two months ago I had a feeling I was pregnant. I was, but I had a chemical pregnancy. I got my blood work taken on Wednesday to make sure I ovulated and I was at level 15 progesterone,which is really good. My friend said that she had AF feeling cramps during her tww and she is pregnant. So I am hoping the best for the both of us! Good luck!
> 
> 
> i HAVE BEEN HAVING af TYPE CRAMP FOR PST 6 DAYS STRAIGHT AND THEN FEW DAYS BEFORE THAT TOO..STRANGE..AF due in about 5-6 days so we shall see..Click to expand...

Well I am not experiencing many cramps anymore, and I am supposed to start tomorrow. Usually I experience most of the cramping the day before so I am really hoping the early cramps was a good sign!


----------



## Hatethewait85

I'm hoping for some good stories here. Yesterday I was convinced af was coming, but today I'm not sure... I'll be testing Friday unless she gets me first! Good luck to everyone in the tww


----------



## sirouseman

CD 33 today, still no cramps or spotting. Caved and temped after 2 or 3 days of not temping, and temp is still in the 98 range and all my temps are flat-lined! I read that means a sign of stable hormones and a good sign for a BFP! I'm starting to get excited... but I don't want to psych myself out! Today also, the smell of meat cooking on the stove really started bothering me, where I had to cover my nose and felt that suffocating, claustraphobic feeling I have gotten when I had smell aversion in my first pregnancy! Ahhh! I think I mentioned already that I did indeed test, but that was on CD 27 and turned up NOT PREGNANT, but probably tested way too early, and it was a clear blue digital conception indicator, which I read bad reviews about. People saying the tests aren't very sensitive, and only reliable to give a positive result at time of missed AF or later, and give false negatives! So, next time I'm using a FRER. I also bought the 2 pack test for the CB, so I will just try one more stab at that one once I'm really super late for AF. I'm normally a 30-day cycle kinda girl, sometimes 28/29. Reaching CD 34 tomorrow is ridiculously looking good for me! Last time it was 34 days was back in late March! I'm fearful and paranoid though because I realize AF could still show tomorrow, but I'm pretty confident at the same time that she won't, because my temp was 98.13 this AM, and usually it takes 2 days for it to start a declining trend, then bring on spotting, before a full flow. Never have long, long cycles like this, flat-line temps, or positive OPK's late in my LP. Been way bloated too, and breasts feel firm/tender, swollen, and enlarged a bit. Something is way fishy!!!  I pray this isn't all happening just because I had a very delayed O. I will feel like such a fool caressing my little uterus/belly, already imagining there is a baby in there, if there is NOTHING in there at all! :-(


----------



## CastawayBride

I felt like I was going to get AF early and tested positive at 1o DPO today...I was having cramping off and on.


----------



## Katie Potatie

CastawayBride said:


> I felt like I was going to get AF early and tested positive at 1o DPO today...I was having cramping off and on.

Really???? Oh, that is so wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## CastawayBride

Katie Potatie said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I felt like I was going to get AF early and tested positive at 1o DPO today...I was having cramping off and on.
> 
> Really???? Oh, that is so wonderful! Congratulations!Click to expand...

Thanks Katie, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Yippie

sirouseman said:


> CD 33 today, still no cramps or spotting. Caved and temped after 2 or 3 days of not temping, and temp is still in the 98 range and all my temps are flat-lined! I read that means a sign of stable hormones and a good sign for a BFP! I'm starting to get excited... but I don't want to psych myself out! Today also, the smell of meat cooking on the stove really started bothering me, where I had to cover my nose and felt that suffocating, claustraphobic feeling I have gotten when I had smell aversion in my first pregnancy! Ahhh! I think I mentioned already that I did indeed test, but that was on CD 27 and turned up NOT PREGNANT, but probably tested way too early, and it was a clear blue digital conception indicator, which I read bad reviews about. People saying the tests aren't very sensitive, and only reliable to give a positive result at time of missed AF or later, and give false negatives! So, next time I'm using a FRER. I also bought the 2 pack test for the CB, so I will just try one more stab at that one once I'm really super late for AF. I'm normally a 30-day cycle kinda girl, sometimes 28/29. Reaching CD 34 tomorrow is ridiculously looking good for me! Last time it was 34 days was back in late March! I'm fearful and paranoid though because I realize AF could still show tomorrow, but I'm pretty confident at the same time that she won't, because my temp was 98.13 this AM, and usually it takes 2 days for it to start a declining trend, then bring on spotting, before a full flow. Never have long, long cycles like this, flat-line temps, or positive OPK's late in my LP. Been way bloated too, and breasts feel firm/tender, swollen, and enlarged a bit. Something is way fishy!!!  I pray this isn't all happening just because I had a very delayed O. I will feel like such a fool caressing my little uterus/belly, already imagining there is a baby in there, if there is NOTHING in there at all! :-(

:) your reply indeed, did bring a smile for me, lol Good Luck & hope you get your BFP, however, just be cautious as I know how you react if things don't work. Fx for you!


----------



## Yippie

I had the AF type cramps about a week before and lo and behold, unfortunately, the witch visited me last night. :growlmad:


----------



## alicarr74

Yippie, she visited me a day early this cycle, Monday >.>


----------



## Yippie

alicarr74 said:


> Yippie, she visited me a day early this cycle, Monday >.>

We'll get there shortly...lets keep trying :winkwink:


----------

